# Difference between Wyndham Vacation/Worldmark?



## suenmike32

Hello,
My wife and I rented a TS from a couple that couldn't use their week at Ocean Walk in Daytona.  The premises are very nice and I have no problem with the property or ammenities.
However, whenever a question is asked about....say..."do we get a USA today" or "is wiifi free in our villa"?...we're asked if we are there as a Worldmark guest or are we with Wyndham?
When we say Worldmark...we always get a hesitation...then a "no".
I'm beginning to feel like a second class citzen. 
Just wondering?


----------



## Rent_Share

For the difference in maintenance fees between the two systems. You can rent the Worldmark router and buy your own paper


----------



## rrlongwell

Worldmark and Wyndham are different reservation systems etc.  The newspapers come with the VIP status pursuant to the Wyndham Vacation Resorts system.


----------



## suenmike32

Guys...
thanks for the input thus far. 
Trust me...I can afford to buy the paper...however, I'm trying to find out what the difference is between Worldmark and Wyndham VC.
So far...it seems that they are two different reservation systems. 
Are they both TS's?  
Is there a reason why Worldmark guests stay in the north tower? and Wyndham in the south tower?  
Also sounds like a major difference in MF's.
Can anybody tell me why?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Keep Traveling

Both Timeshares.

Worldmark just "owns" those Units and Wyndham owners other Units.  They are ultimately owned by the same company

But I have owned both.

Worldmark is by far superior to Wyndham.  

World is best for West Coast Resorts and Wyndham for East coast.

A few places they both operate in the same facility.

KT


----------



## suenmike32

Rent_Share said:


> For the difference in maintenance fees between the two systems. You can rent the Worldmark router and buy your own paper



I guess I'm still stymied....if I bought a T/S at Ocean Walk, wouldn't the MF's be the same? (whether it's WorldMark or Wyndham) 
If not..why?  .

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## vacationhopeful

NO!
Worldmark is a club and all club owners have the same MFs which is a combine blending of "the club's" ownership. WM is club - not a deed property.

Wyndham owners own a deed at a specific location - like Ocean Walk or Bonnet Creek. Their MFs are based upon their personal collections of deeds and points own with each deed.

Worldmark has certain floors in the Ocean Walk building. The South tower has some fully owned condos by others; the North tower has some fully owned units by WM. I, as a Wyndham points owner, have personally stayed in both towers. I HAVE NOT stayed in a Worldmark unit and do not know how they are decorated (or if they are differently decorate).


----------



## rrlongwell

suenmike32 said:


> .. difference is between Worldmark and Wyndham VC.  So far...it seems that they are two different reservation systems.   Are they both TS's?
> Is there a reason why Worldmark guests stay in the north tower? and Wyndham in the south tower?
> Also sounds like a major difference in MF's.
> Can anybody tell me why?
> Thanks,
> Mike



Both are timeshare.

Supplementing the above answer, the old Fairfield deeds are deeded properties where each contract specifies the fees that than can be raised or lowered at the will of that resorts Property Owners Association.  New purchases are pursuant to what is Called Club Wyndham Access.  If you are under Wyndham Vacation Resorts (and not Worldmark), the maintenace fees are also blended.  Wyndham reserves the right to move units in and out of the Access System at will (or so I have heard).  Most sales presentations I have attended have a first step as trying to take over the deeded properties and transfer your over to Access, if that fails they will usally try and sell you one of the deeded ones that are in their inventory (usally repros of one sort or another).  The availablity of units between Wyndham Plus and Access appear to be overlapping but not identical.


----------



## vacationhopeful

Club Wyndham Access is another CLUB membership program. It is not deeded which makes it easier for the Wyndham legal group to terminate membership - letter verses foreclousure (and all its associated costs). It also has its corporate members voting their CLUB WYNDHAM ACCESS ownership stake to their corporate plans vs the good of the common HOA ownership (self interest propositions).

As for the "older deeds" issure, I think this has become another MARKETING HOOK for the sales department. I heard tale around the old swimming hole recently, that to protect your ownership and your investment (word that the teller swore was used), you need to trade in your old Fairfield deed for Reunion resort deed as it has ROFR (as does National Harbor - which I knew from my POST several years ago). ROFR would have Wyndham buying back their deed when owner wanted to sell the property - maintaining their investment. And they had to sign the "one time only offer of this deal" and were asked ,"no one ever offered this to you _BEFORE_?"

As for Club Wyndham Access, it is partly a tool to control HOAs by increasing Wyndham's voting block. Think how much less management mess a vacation club is: no annual meeting notices, no voting, no budget reviews, no board members, etc. It is a club, QUIT if you don't like it. But don't pay your dues, your membership is terminated.

As for marketing the product, you can hide via smoke & mirrors, the true ARP value of ownership at any one location. Yes, Club Wyndham Access has deeded weeks at Pompano Beach locations - but how many weeks are the PRIME snowbird weeks verses hurricane season weeks?


----------



## LLW

suenmike32 said:


> I guess I'm still stymied....if I bought a T/S at Ocean Walk, wouldn't the MF's be the same? (whether it's WorldMark or Wyndham)
> If not..why?  .
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike



It is not that simple. As has been pointed out, WM MF are blended with other WM properties, and WVO MFs have their own blending. Although if you use both ownerships solely for Ocean Walk, it would make no difference to you what the blending is, you are still paying for the other benefits of each system differently. 

The annual MF for a WM high season 2BR at Ocean Walk is $695. What is it for a equivalent WVO unit?


----------



## suenmike32

Well...I think I have somewhat of a handle on this....but the reality of the whole post is....that Worldmark guests are "not quit treated the same" as Wyndham guests.
I don't want to...but I might take the presentation deal and ask my own questions.


----------



## ronparise

And Wyndham guests are not treated the same as Worldmark guests

Take the presentation deal and ask your own questions and learn what you can, just realize that if you are talking to a wyndham salesman you will get a different answer than if you are talking to a worldmark salesman. Each will present their own product in the best light. And if you get  less than honest salesmen, one might do a better job of lying than the other.

Trust me you will get better answers right here. Answers tempered by wisdom and experience. There will be a healthy dose of opinionated comment. but if you can overlook that and drill down to the facts you will find answers to your questions. Maybe not the answer you want, but certainly the answer you need...if you are open-minded enough to accept it

You have gotten lots of good answers here, and yet seem dissatisfied. I cant figure out whats missing.

Perhaps an analogy  might help.

What if I asked you to explain the difference between a Cadillac and a Buick.  Both companies started out as independent companies but both are now owned by General Motors, they are both automobiles. Some models even share the same parts. They both cost a bunch bought new, they both lose a ton of value as you drive off the lot, but one holds its value better than the other.. When you need service, chances are one will treat you better than the other

Wyndham and Worldmark, Two timeshare companies that began independently, but both now fly the Wyndham flag. structured differently, using different currency (points vs credits). They own different resorts, but in some cases own different units in the same resort. One is stronger in the east, the other in the west, Both cost a ton new; both lose most of their value when your check clears, but one holds its value somewhat better than the other. As to the service you receive at the resorts...it depends on what you bought and what special sales incentives were included.

hope that helps


----------



## vacationhopeful

suenmike32 said:


> Well...I think I have somewhat of a handle on this....but the reality of the whole post is....that Worldmark guests are "not quit treated the same" as Wyndham guests.
> I don't want to...but I might take the presentation deal and ask my own questions.



Do you mean "guests" or "owners"? Guests here means friends or renters of the owners of the TS.

If you mean "owners" - are there different amenities at a blended resort - one side gets stuff (Worldmark) where the other gets nothing? Do not believe so unless you count the VIP newspaper. Remember, the front deck checks in both types of owners; room assignments are basicly computer generated at booking; the paper in the printers, I think, says Wyndham on the receipts.

Are the separately managed resorts different? - sure. After all a mountain or desert resort will be different in decor and amenities from a converted motel in FL.


----------



## rrlongwell

vacationhopeful said:


> ... Do not believe so unless you count the VIP newspaper.  ...



The newspapers keep coming up in various treads.  No one defends the poor newspapers.  I like them.


----------



## vacationhopeful

rrlongwell said:


> The newspapers keep coming up in various treads.  No one defends the poor newspapers.  I like them.



I just got home from a Wyndham vacation resort stay. I read my neighbor's paper every day and returned it when I got the new paper the next morning. Bet they didn't even notice they was reading the news a day late. :ignore: NOT!

The delivery of the newspaper in front of the door is perhaps the only *outward sign to most guests - why didn't I get a paper in front of my door? *Can't tell if the unit next door was booked using 50% from my unit. Won't figure out they got a free 'midweek clean & tidy'. Won't know if they got a free unit upgrade. But that paper is there in black & white in front of their door.


----------



## LLW

suenmike32 said:


> Well...I think I have somewhat of a handle on this....but the reality of the whole post is....that Worldmark guests are "not quit treated the same" as Wyndham guests.
> I don't want to...but I might take the presentation deal and ask my own questions.



Maybe you wish that you rented from a Wyndham owner instead of a Worldmark owner. Reality is that the Worldmark owner pays less MF, and therefore probably charged you less rent. _Normally_. But nothing is normal anymore.


----------



## suenmike32

I wasn't positive who the original owner was with, however, I believe it is Worldmark.  I picked up this week on "last minute rentals" at a very reasonable price. I have no complaints here...I was just confused because ...anytime that I asked a question  my inquiry was met with  question..."are you with "Wyndham or Worldmark?  When I said Worldmark....the answer was usually "no".
We've been Marriott owners for several years and don't run into "blended or shared resorts".
I'm going to take Ron's advice and relent to a presentation...if for no other reason than I can't play golf today and they'll give me a hundred bucks to listen to them.
In reality I leave for 7 weeks of Marriott this Saturday and then I'll be in my own element. (USA Today and all).
Again, Ocean Walk is a nice spot, nice beach and the unit/building is very clean.
You are inches away from A1A,,so it's a bit noisy here, especially with all the bikers and local NASCAR fans, (sometimes it sounds like a dragstrip).
Ron, thanks again for the analogy..I've just never been exposed to it.


----------



## sue1947

*Wyndham doesn't own Worldmark*

One other difference:  Wyndham is the developer and manager for Worldmark but does not own it.  They have packed the Board with their people so they make every effort to confuse the issue, but Worldmark is owned by its owners, not Wyndham.


----------



## rrlongwell

sue1947 said:


> One other difference:  Wyndham is the developer and manager for Worldmark but does not own it.  They have packed the Board with their people so they make every effort to confuse the issue, but Worldmark is owned by its owners, not Wyndham.



Like Worldmark, I understand that the old Fairfield Trust (now renamed to a Wyndham Name) has actual control of the properties assigned to it.  Deeded owners with properties that were assigned to the trust are voting members.  Not sure how the Access Trust works.


----------



## timeos2

sue1947 said:


> One other difference:  Wyndham is the developer and manager for Worldmark but does not own it.  They have packed the Board with their people so they make every effort to confuse the issue, but Worldmark is owned by its owners, not Wyndham.



Wyndham doesn't OWN the Wyndham resorts either - they are the management for the owners just like they are for Worldmark. And yes, they have packed the Wyndham resort Boards with their people as well so in effect have full control over both systems.  It isn't as it should be but that is the way it has turned out.  

Actually most resorts (with DVC being one very obvious difference as are some or all Mexican and other foreign resorts) are not OWNED by the Developer/Management no matter what brand or name may be on it. They are in fact owned by the individuals that have purchased the 1/52nd slices or points that are used to split up ownership.  It is a very common misconception that a group "X" (usually a developer) "owns" resort or system "Y" but in fact that is a rare case.  Usually the individual buyers are the legal owners although entrenched developer management will do everything possible to hide that fact.


----------



## suenmike32

Just returned from my presentation and am as confused now...as ever.
Our rep was new...and a very personable guy....but I knew more about timeshareing than he did. 
I'm not going to get into it...but there is more contradictary information floating around regarding Wyndham & Worldmark than I care to dissect (on this board and in his office).
This is a nice place, the rep took us to the 4 BR unit and we almost flipped when we saw the space and amenities....none the less, we'll enjoy our stay here and move over to our simple Marriott weeks plan, and enjoy our two months in Florida every year. 
There is way too much "blending" of information within the Wyndham/Worldmark system. I'm happy to stay where I am.
Thanks to all those that tried to help.
Mike


----------



## rrlongwell

suenmike32 said:


> Just returned from my presentation and am as confused now...as ever ...



Did they offer you anything interesting?


----------



## LLW

suenmike32 said:


> Just returned from my presentation and am as confused now...as ever.
> Our rep was new...and a very personable guy....but I knew more about timeshareing than he did.
> I'm not going to get into it...but there is more contradictary information floating around regarding Wyndham & Worldmark than I care to dissect (on this board and in his office).
> This is a nice place, the rep took us to the 4 BR unit and we almost flipped when we saw the space and amenities....none the less, we'll enjoy our stay here and move over to our simple Marriott weeks plan, and enjoy our two months in Florida every year.
> There is way too much "blending" of information within the Wyndham/Worldmark system. I'm happy to stay where I am.
> Thanks to all those that tried to help.
> Mike



It was the salesguy's job to confuse you into buying, by blending half-truths into whole lies. And it's no use trying to straighten them up - they just ignore you and continue with their spiel.


----------



## vacationhopeful

LLW said:


> It was the salesguy's job to confuse you into buying, by blending half-truths into whole lies. And it's no use trying to straighten them up - they just ignore you and continue with their spiel.



Very well put. I have learned almost nothing from the sales staff as MOST have never even read the Owners Directory - they are following very well rehearsed sales scripts, following the outlines as taught, and ignoring your questions with the "that will be answered later" or "that will be covered later".

Over the years, the lines do change somewhat - twists. But they ONLY get paid when you buy - money is their goal, not education on how or what the timeshare system is .


----------



## AwayWeGo

*You Typed A Mouthful.*




LLW said:


> And it's no use trying to straighten them up - they just ignore you and continue with their spiel.


You are correct, sir. 

We have learned that trying to set'm straight only prolongs the spiel.  

So now we just there in a state of disciplined self-restraint, not even rolling our eyeballs at the howlers & stretchers being slung, semi-nodding politely now & then before saying _No Thanks_ at the moment of truth and (eventually) getting sent over to the freebies window.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## daytripper

Keep Traveling said:


> Both Timeshares.
> 
> Worldmark just "owns" those Units and Wyndham owners other Units.  They are ultimately owned by the same company
> 
> But I have owned both.
> 
> Worldmark is by far superior to Wyndham.
> 
> World is best for West Coast Resorts and Wyndham for East coast.
> 
> A few places they both operate in the same facility.
> 
> KT



I've read all the other posts and still don't have a clear understanding as to why "Worldmark is far superior to Wyndham".  I know they are holding value as a re-sale on ebay and Wyndham is not.  Enlighten me please.


----------



## mstoyanov

Hate to cite myself but I am too lazy to retype my previous post:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1071103&postcount=7



daytripper said:


> I've read all the other posts and still don't have a clear understanding as to why "Worldmark is far superior to Wyndham".  I know they are holding value as a re-sale on ebay and Wyndham is not.  Enlighten me please.


----------



## timeos2

daytripper said:


> I've read all the other posts and still don't have a clear understanding as to why "Worldmark is far superior to Wyndham".  I know they are holding value as a re-sale on ebay and Wyndham is not.  Enlighten me please.



It's not. The fact that Worldmark sells for a (slightly) higher rate really doesn't matter as if you buy Wyndham inexpensively you can sell inexpensively with little or no loss of capital.  Wyndham has many more resorts - including quite a few from Worldmark. Overall costs are very similar.  Recently RCI trades have favored Worldmark over Wyndham but that isn't the reason to get into Wyndham anyway. USE is the whee the value is and Wyndham has great use value. 

Finally it is best to buy where you can drive to - even in a system like these - so for the East coast there is no question Wyndham is the better choice while on the West coast it's about even.  Both are good values but only at resale prices.  Neither holds a clear edge on the other overall.


----------



## spatenfloot

Which one is better depends on which resorts you want to stay at. If you want Oregon coast, you need Worldmark. East coast, Wyndham.


----------



## joestein

Keep Traveling said:


> Both Timeshares.
> 
> Worldmark just "owns" those Units and Wyndham owners other Units.  They are ultimately owned by the same company
> 
> But I have owned both.
> 
> Worldmark is by far superior to Wyndham.
> 
> World is best for West Coast Resorts and Wyndham for East coast.
> 
> A few places they both operate in the same facility.
> 
> KT



I would disagree with Worldmark being superior to Wyndham.  I have stayed at resorts owned by both groups and I would say without any hesitation the Wyndham resorts are MUCH nicer than the Worldmark resorts.

Joe


----------



## timeos2

joestein said:


> I would disagree with Worldmark being superior to Wyndham.  I have stayed at resorts owned by both groups and I would say without any hesitation the Wyndham resorts are MUCH nicer than the Worldmark resorts.
> 
> Joe



In my experience I agree with your assessment.  Especially at the newer Wyndham's the physical resorts tend to hold their own with the very best.  Worldmark aren't bad and the older resorts may have the edge over the older Wyndhams but they lack the 2 dozen plus new, elegant resorts Wyndham has built/acquired over the past 15 years.


----------



## mstoyanov

Joe,

It is true that some of the newer Wyndham resorts are higher quality than most of the WorldMark resorts but in most cases you pay trough the nose for these in MFs. And very few of these Wyndham resorts are comparable to the Marriotts/Starwoods/Hyatts that I get from WorldMark as a trades.
I own both since I am on the east coast but if I had to have only one it will be without a doubt WorldMark. 
When people talk about WorldMark being superior to Wyndham they mean that WorldMark ownership is superior to Wyndham ownership not the resort themselves (despite all attempts from Wyndham to diminish the value of WorldMark since they became developer).
Trust me there is a reason why even the smallest WorldMark account on EBay (that does not have enough annual points to book even a red studio) goes for 4 digit amounts while there are tons of Wyndham auctions ending for $1 without a single bid. 


joestein said:


> I would disagree with Worldmark being superior to Wyndham.  I have stayed at resorts owned by both groups and I would say without any hesitation the Wyndham resorts are MUCH nicer than the Worldmark resorts.
> 
> Joe


----------



## mstoyanov

timeos2,

You call a resale difference "slightly higher" when even the smallest WorldMark (6K pts) account goes EBay for $2k+ while there are tons of Wyndham ownerships (even large ones) that ends at $1 without a single bid? Just for your information 6,000 credits in WorldMark will in most cases not be enough to book a single week in red studio.
I am owner for already several years of both but I still can not figure how can I book a week in 3BR in Hawaii (Maui) in Wyndham system for $800 MFs? Or week in 1BR in San Francisco for ~$700 as I can with WorldMark. I mean go ahead and look at the point charts for Wyndham Cantenbury, if that doesn't shock you will never understand why most of the Wyndham account with MFs at >$5/1000 points are worthless on EBay.
Do you know that for resorts that share inventory (Ocean Boulevard for example) it is much cheaper to book it from WorldMark side.
And don't even come with "higher quality" resorts of Wyndham when most of the resorts that I get from II (Marriotts/Starwood/Hyatts) as a WorldMark trades (thanks PerryM)  are far superior to the Wyndham resorts at these places. Just this January I was in Marriott Grand Chateau with friends and I took them on a tour to Wyndham Grand Desert (non scheduled tour) since I told them that I can book Grand Desert for them practically anytime they want and they live in CA. You can not imagine how disappointed they were from the tour after staying in MGC with me. And they could not even believe when I told them how much MFs will cost me to book a 1BR at Grand Desert (and I didn't even mentioned $100 "gift certificate" that Wyndham is extorting from its "owners"). They told me that they will take studio at MGC anytime instead of 1BR in Grand Desert. 
Wyndham was mediocre trader even before last RCI changes but at least for mid-level and back to Wyndham trades it was ok. Now after the changes Wyndham is about as useless as a trader as it comes. And whatever value comes from internal booking is slowly killed by rising MFs and new resorts with stratospheric point requirements to book.





timeos2 said:


> It's not. The fact that Worldmark sells for a (slightly) higher rate really doesn't matter as if you buy Wyndham inexpensively you can sell inexpensively with little or no loss of capital.  Wyndham has many more resorts - including quite a few from Worldmark. Overall costs are very similar.  Recently RCI trades have favored Worldmark over Wyndham but that isn't the reason to get into Wyndham anyway. USE is the whee the value is and Wyndham has great use value.
> 
> Finally it is best to buy where you can drive to - even in a system like these - so for the East coast there is no question Wyndham is the better choice while on the West coast it's about even.  Both are good values but only at resale prices.  Neither holds a clear edge on the other overall.


----------



## jdunn1

I'm new to this thread and maybe everyone has moved on from it but I'll share with you why I bought Worldmark.

I own a small 6k contract that I bought for $2,200 last October that came with 18k points!  I can sell that contract at any time, even if it only has the current 6k points available for the same amount of money, if not the same.  Being able to resell my contract for little, if any loss is a plus but the bigger plus is that I am all but guaranteed to be able to sell it.

I’m always worried about being stuck with a timeshare because it just won’t sell, even for free.  Worldmark contracts, as long as they are not over priced seem to always sell very quickly (i.e. within a week or so of listing).  I’m not sure that is the case with Wyndham.

Yes, the contact I bought is pretty much useless in terms of booking a larger size unit every year but the really cool thing about Worldmark is that you can rent points from other owners for the same amount (and sometimes less) as the maintenance fees.  It basically costs $600 to rent 10k points and housekeeping token from an owner.  With that 10k points, you can book most 2 bedrooms in prime season at any Worldmark resorts.  That $600 is about what it would cost in dues if I owned those points.  You can also rent an unlimited amount of points from other owners and the entire process is quick, easy and relatively safe.

I never intend to use my Worldmark contract to stay at a Worldmark resort.  I live in Ohio, so there just aren’t many resorts available for me and I am not a fan of the Pacific Coast.  It’s beautiful out there but way to cold and the water is freezing!!!

I bought my Worldmark contract purely as a trader.  Nothing beats Worldmark in RCI.  I want to be able to exchange into DVC and Hilton and other top notch resorts and when I found out about Worldmark and how they pull everything in RCI and that Worldmark owners get priority over everyone else in RCI, I was sold.  For 10k Worldmark points, I can get any 2 bedroom exchange in RCI – so long the week I want is deposited.  

When I called to request a Myrtle Beach exchange for this summer last month, the RCI guide told me it would be tough trade but that all good things in RCI happen for Worldmark owners.  A few weeks later, I was matched with a 2 bedroom Ocean Boulevard exchange for this July 31st.

The other impressive thing about Worldmark is that I can exchange into II, and get Marriott and Hyatt and Four Seasons, etc… for the same amount of points and for even cheaper trade fees.  The only small downside is that Worldmark is not quite the top dog in II that it is in RCI.  Worldmark still pulls everything in II, but I think some Hyatt and Marriott owners get preference, but only those owners with very prime weeks.

Kind of a long post but the short end of it is, I bought Worldmark points as a trader.  I’m sure there are cheaper ways to trade but I wanted something the all but guarantees me great trades (i.e. Disney and Marriott and Hyatts and Hawaii and ski weeks, etc…).  Worldmark does all of that and at a cost of $600 per week for a 2 bedroom.  On top of that, the buy in costs are low and I can sell at any time any time and not come out any poorer.  I also like that my maintenance fees are only $400 a year and that I can rent as many points/weeks per year as I want.  This way, I can easily book a week for my sisters or parents whenever and for wherever they want to go.  Owning even a small Worldmark contract can be like owning multiple weeks at the most top notch resort you can think of.  Granted you have to take your chances of being able to trade into the top resorts but if the resort and week you want is ever deposited in RCI, you get it and things work just about the same in II.


----------



## mstoyanov

jdunn1,
Initially after I bough Worldmark I was also using it exactly like you - only for trading but later I also discovered  that it is very good renter too. Just because me and you live too far from where most of the Worldmark resorts are doesn't mean that there are not enough people wanting to go there. Quite the contrary - there are a lot of people living on the west coast and the whole area is not very well developed in term of timeshares. And Worldmark has a lot of resorts in prime locations in that area. And renting and exchanging strength goes hand in hand. That is the whole reason why RCI treats Worldmark much better than Wyndham (even though they all  belong to the same corporation) - the true power of the units deposited by Worldmark is much higher than the deposits that come from Wyndham. Another surprise for me was the statistics that actually most of the Worldmark owners are using their credits to stay in Worldmark resorts, and very few are mostly trading like me and you.
Without the true underlying rental/trade power of the actual resorts no matter how great a trader Worldmark is it will not be worth much on resale market.


jdunn1 said:


> I never intend to use my Worldmark contract to stay at a Worldmark resort.  I live in Ohio, so there just aren’t many resorts available for me and I am not a fan of the Pacific Coast.  It’s beautiful out there but way to cold and the water is freezing!!!
> 
> I bought my Worldmark contract purely as a trader.  Nothing beats Worldmark in RCI.  I want to be able to exchange into DVC and Hilton and other top notch resorts and when I found out about Worldmark and how they pull everything in RCI and that Worldmark owners get priority over everyone else in RCI, I was sold.  For 10k Worldmark points, I can get any 2 bedroom exchange in RCI – so long the week I want is deposited.


----------



## jdunn1

mstoyanov, thank you for the extra information on renting and why Worldmark sells so well (relative to other timeshares) as a resale.  I never thought about renting but that makes sense.  Plenty, and I mean plenty of Marriott owners rent their prime summer beach weeks in the Carolinas.  There are hardly any prime summer Oregon coast beach weeks for rent.  Very interesting, I will definately look into rentals as it would be a good way to pay for more points.  I might PM you, if you do not mind.


----------

